# 2009-2010 Service manual



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Get it while it's hot and before it gets yanked. I already got it. 

http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/138012254-volkswagen-routan-2009-2010-service-repair-manual

There is a cheaper one but supposedly the Chrysler guys say it doesn't contain all the info, although the file size is the same. I was cool with the $18, for the equivalent of a $200 manual.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

:thumbup: Thanks for the link


----------



## micl9 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks OP!
After a quick glance at the files, it is worth the $18!


----------



## MadeInUSA (Apr 17, 2015)

*Hard copy of service manual*

Does anyone know where I can find a hard copy of a 2010 Routan service manual? I saw the downloadable version, but was hoping to find the book.

Thanks!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't think that exists in today's world. It's all digital. Just print what your working on.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------

